# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: radio button در ِdatagrid

## z.neshati

با سلام

می خواهم در داخل datagrid ، ابزاری مانند Radio Button داشته باشم که کاربر با کلیک بر روی آن بتواند اطلاعات مربوط به آن سطر را در تکست باکسهای مربوطه مشاهده نماید .  ممنون میشم از دوستان تا در این زمینه راهنماییم کنن .

----------


## ahmadreza.s

سلام و عليكم

ببينيد اين لينك بدردتون ميخوره؟

----------

